# Imprimer en WiFi avec Lexmark Une galère !



## JeanM@c (5 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir à vous,

Je tente désespérément de faire fonctionner mon imprimante Lexmark X6675 en WiFi ...(Jusqu'à présent je l'utilisait en USB).
Ma config: Imac 10.6.8; mon réseau est OK, j'ai installé le nouveau pilote, je peux numériser en Wifi mais impossible d'imprimer... je peux pinger mon imprimante, j'ai fait des recherches sur le net et j'ai tenté aussi de changer l'adresse lpd depuis http://localhost:631 en mais sans succès !!
Quelqu'un aurait la solution ?  le mystère c'est que le scanner fonctionne j'ai fait ajouter une imprimante (j'ai tenté le protocole lpd et aussi le protocole ipp sans succès avec l'adresse ip de l'imprimante.. rq: à chaque fois dans imprimer via il me propose "Imprimante PostScript Générique" jamais le pilote de mon imprimante)  j'ai essayé pour les deux sans succès ..


Merci de m'aider .....  mais j'ai l'impression que j'ai fait une erreur sur mon achat ...


----------



## lappartien (5 Mai 2012)

erreur sur achat?
elle ne se fait plus sur le site de lexmark...
voir caractéristiques sui restent quand même inscrites sur le site 
lien

http://www1.lexmark.com/FR/fr/view/...atId=cat290005-category&prodId=FR4479-product


----------



## JeanM@c (5 Mai 2012)

Ca y est je viens de résoudre mon problème !!
L'erreur vient du pilote de Lexmark.. Il faut télécharger le pilote mais attention ne pas faire install directement il faut aller dans le dossier "Lexmark Extras" et là choisir l'installation à partir du système 10.6 !!
ensuite c'est OK ! tout fonctionne super j'ai pu installer sur deux autres ordinateurs et mon réseau est Ok

PS: Merci de la réponse ( c'est une imprimante que j'ai acheté il y a quelques années déjà)


----------

